
Australia’s Broadband History - sjtrny
http://reckoner.com.au/2013/09/australias-broadband-history/
======
quink
More info:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/savethenbn/](http://www.reddit.com/r/savethenbn/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/australia/](http://www.reddit.com/r/australia/)
always has something on the NBN.

[http://delimiter.com.au/](http://delimiter.com.au/)

[http://iwantthenbn.com/](http://iwantthenbn.com/)

[http://howfastisthenbn.com.au/](http://howfastisthenbn.com.au/)

[http://nbnmyths.wordpress.com/](http://nbnmyths.wordpress.com/)

[http://www.netindex.com/upload/allcountries/](http://www.netindex.com/upload/allcountries/)

[http://www.weneedthenbn.com/](http://www.weneedthenbn.com/)

------
ajtaylor
One of the most interesting reads was Internode's submission [1] under the
"Take 2" heading. Even a layman like myself can see that Telstra's behaviour
was anti-competitive and bullying. I can't imagine the headaches that
competitors must have gone through to try and get their services to end
customers!

[1][http://www.archive.dbcde.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/...](http://www.archive.dbcde.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/115428/Internode.pdf)

~~~
Intermernet
Both John Lindsay and Mark Newton [1] have, in the past, set wonderful
examples of how to deal with bullying from both monopolistic competitors and
over-reaching governments. I like Internode.

1\.
[http://users.on.net/~newton/ellis-2008-10-20.pdf](http://users.on.net/~newton/ellis-2008-10-20.pdf)
(Letter to Minister for Youth and Sport regarding the so called "clean feed"
filter proposition)

------
yitchelle
Hopefully the NBN won't become the same as the other great Australian
infrastructure project, the High Speed Rail Project
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail_in_Australia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail_in_Australia)).

~~~
personlurking
"The second phase of the study was released on 11 April 2013, finding that the
project would cost $114 billion, and be fully operational by 2065."

___

Perhaps too much "apples and oranges" but when vs. Hyperloop...

"The "Alpha" proposal estimates a US$6 billion budget for a passenger-only
version of the system"

"He guesses it would take an additional four or five years to build the line
between San Francisco and Los Angeles, putting its opening date at an
ambitious seven to 10 years from now."

~~~
enko
> fully operational by 2065

That's with a late-2020s start, presumably to avoid having to make any
decisions within anyone's political lifetime.

I view Hyperloop as an extremely optimistic, naive and totally unproven idea.
Wake me when someone actually implements it. Preferably Mr Musk - if the
idea's such a winner he should have no trouble at all raising the necessary
capital.

Meanwhile, Japan has been building its shinkansen network for 40 years this
year, a long term project the likes of which we can not even conceive of in
western politics, to our very great loss.

------
tingletech
While not "broadband" Australia was also big into packet radio, not just the
amateur ham, but a national network for distance education in the outback was
planned back in the late 80s/early 90s.

